# New member intro



## se-po (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello,

another new member intro. I used to lurk the classified area, looking to get an espresso machine and a grinder.


----------



## se-po (Aug 21, 2015)

Currently on a basis moka pot and cheap delonghi grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !


----------

